# Nautical Catering College, Liverpool



## Frank Ward

When I was a pimply youth - around 1970/74 - I was a clerk in the Nautical Catering College, Liverpool, on the corner of Canning Place/Paradise Street. [Of course its pulled down now]
We certificated ships cooks, stewards, etc
Any members pass through this illustrious establishment?


----------



## Nairda59

Frank, Im not being rude but we had a scouse cook and the words "Nautical" "Catering" "Liverpool" didnt sit easily together.
4 trips was all the old man could put up with - "if thats the best you can manage, then we can manage without you" were the words shouted at him from the bridge. "Cordon Bleu" and "Greek" dont usually sit easily together either but Jimmy the Greek made the best lamb stew I ever tasted.
Happy days.


----------



## Bill Lambert

Frank,
I remember that place well. Catering wasn't my line, but a knew a few amount of Cook/Stewards who went there, some of whome are members of this sight. I believe it was a 13 week course and was pretty tough. You also had to devise 40 menues without repetition. It was a good school as for me, the proof of the pudding really was in the eating. Harrisons too, regardless of what people say, was a good feeding company. Latterly, they combined the two jobs of Steward and Purser as one, Catering Officer. Many of those guys were put through Liverpools Catering College with good results. It was Sunday dinner every day and Christmas dinner on a Sunday.


----------



## Keith Adams

I have mentioned in a few past posts that Harrisons were very good feeders in the latter half of the 1950s and early 1960s ... good to see someone else agrees ... was beginning to believe my food standards were quite low ... again,
being a schoolboy on Merseyside throughout WWII made anything good!Snowy


----------



## Gerry Whitehead

Hi Frank I was one of those guys who passed through the Nautical Catering
College Liverpool.In 1972 I was sailing for Harrisons & Completed part 1 Chief Cooks Cert 24th March 1972 & then back to sea for 2 years before completing
part 2 Chief Cooks Cert.a 13 week course for your Chief Cooks Cert.This then enabled you,together with your Medical Cert & Firefighting Cert.to qualify for your Head of Catering Deptartment Certificate.Both Cooks Certificates were singed by Mr D. Hall the College Principal.I sailed for Harrisons as Purser?Catering Officer until redundancies1989.Happy Days


----------



## Frank Ward

Yeah Gerry thanks for reminding me of the principal's name, David Hall. I was there in the office in 1972.
Another teacher was a Mr Lee, a small thin chap. He liked to talk about his yacht, the Leeward, which turned out to be a little dinghy. My mind is foggy regarding most names.

A student with an unforgettable name was Otman Bin Mohammed Al Magesty Omar. Know him??

I think the standard of cooking was pretty high. Unless you were a councillor or senior official or well connected with the shipping companies, it was impossible to get access to the college restaurant. Even us lowly staff were excluded. There was never any shortage of customers, who paid a nominal fee for a slap-up dinner.

Some of the teachers and students made an effort, but also at times it was obvious that men were rushed through their courses at the behest of the shipping companies, who needed certificated men in order to sail. Several times I was sent running to India Buildings, or down into the throbbing bowels of a ship, with a brown envelope containing the paperwork so the ship could sail.
A few times I left the galleys with a bag full of steaks or chops, and the beaming smile of a chinaman.

happy days indeed.


----------



## bisonphil

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/374924760/

Found this above link,photo of the Nautical Catering College and Sailors Home,all sadly gone now.I was at the college April-June 1974 2nd cooks course.
Happy memories indeed.
Phil.


----------



## Terry Willcox

Hi Frank. I was at the Liverpool Collage twice, once for my Second Stewards ticket, and then for my Catering Officers Cert. If I had not passed the Catering Officers exam, I do not think that I would have done it again, ( STRESS ). We Had the cast of the T.V. program BREAD staying at the Mote House Hotel, they were good times. Take care Terry


----------



## Tanuki

Frank. I was also one of the students who passed through in the late 70's. I worked on the Passie Boats and desperately wanted to get on the Cargie Boats where I could escape the endless complaints of the american pax we carried on the QE2. But, I soon found out that the cargo companies were not interested in you unless you had a "Ships Cooks Ticket". (Sad) Thus I approached the college and explained that I wanted to put myself through the course (about 12 weeks in all) but that I could only do the course in two week stints whilst on leave. The College were most helpful and I dutifully slogged my way through both the Ships Cooks Part I and Part II over the next couple of years. With that under my belt I landed a job with Whitco Marine (which eventually became Salen UK). (==D) In later years Salen sent me back to the college to do my Head of Catering Department ticket and my Ships Masters Medical Ticket. (On the day of the final exam, I was handed my mail as I left the Merchant Navy Hotel that morning -- it was a letter from Salen saying I had been made redundant!) (Cloud) Oh well, it gave me the impetus to bury my sea boots and come ashore.


----------



## bryanm

I attended the nautical catering college in Canning Place between 17/5/71 and 2/7/71 doing a ships cooks course. I should have been doing part 1 and 2 but the usual story someone was hospitalised in Calcutta and I was flown out with 24 hours notice so only completed part 1 and never got back to complete part 2. Because I was already head of catering department got an exemption certificate in 1976. Made redundant in 1992 and now happily retired


----------



## ALAN TYLER

I got my 2nd cooks ticket at the old college, in Oldham street i think. Then my cooks and head of catering department tickets at Canning place in 1968/1980. I must admit the head of dept. ticket did give me a headache after being away from a classroom for such a long time. Oh happy days!!


----------



## ChandlerBird

Got my 2nd cooks ticket here in the summer of 81. Stayed at a hotel about 1/2 mile away up a steep hill, can't remember its name. Pasted exam on a Thursday, got back home to Bristol on evening, flew out to ship next day. No cook for first 2 days and Ch Steward alway drunk. Jelly and icecream all round.


----------



## Lofty Shears

Hi
I did my 2nd cooks and chief cooks tickets there in the 80's, I remember one of the lecturers/Chefs being called Billy, we would spend every lunch time over the road in the Eagle pub, good memories, spent the rest of my days on the OCL bays boats until 92, and came shoreside.


----------



## shayne tyson

hi done my second cooks in liverpool , was when a bread strike was on, so used to buy the bread i made , took it over to the black eagle at lunch break , was given guinness and my lunch , don't remember much of the theory in the afternoons , strange that !!!!! ha ha .


----------



## Sabatini

*Catering College*

I was there in April 1967 Cert.No N/27/CS/1967, one of the early ones(or so I was told!!!) There was a Wine course, a visit to the local slaughterhouse to see religous killed meat and why and a visit to a Chandlers. There was probably other things happening at that time but it is a "wee while ago" and the memory is starting to go, but I do remember Ian St John on the plane home to Scotland telling me to back Scotland against England around about that time, and we won! so it was a profitable course for me!!!!!
ps I think there were about five lads on the course.


----------



## Old Janner

Sabatini said:


> I was there in April 1967 Cert.No N/27/CS/1967, one of the early ones(or so I was told!!!) There was a Wine course, a visit to the local slaughterhouse to see religous killed meat and why and a visit to a Chandlers. There was probably other things happening at that time but it is a "wee while ago" and the memory is starting to go, but I do remember Ian St John on the plane home to Scotland telling me to back Scotland against England around about that time, and we won! so it was a profitable course for me!!!!!
> ps I think there were about five lads on the course.


Yes that was one of the first I was there not long after N/CS/62/1968, I remember the wine tasting and the Abatoir visit, then there was the Medical and First Ais lectures which were held in the evening, I remember it was very difficult to keep awake in the Lecture room,every night was a heavy night ashore!!
I do remember being shown how to fill a laundry bag, Iam not sure why, because I had been doing it the same way for a few years. Also the VD films and the types of Tropical diseases.
Three weeks in the merchant Navy Hotel, lots of good times and fond memmories . Pricipal was R.V.Beggs and the Medical Lecturer was H.V.Cross from Mann Island, Shipping Federation.

Spence.


----------



## p.bassham

*nautical catering school*



Frank Ward said:


> When I was a pimply youth - around 1970/74 - I was a clerk in the Nautical Catering College, Liverpool, on the corner of Canning Place/Paradise Street. [Of course its pulled down now]
> We certificated ships cooks, stewards, etc
> Any members pass through this illustrious establishment?


Hi Frank, My name is Peter Bassham, I went to the College in Liverpool around the 13/07/1973 the address reads 14, Sir Thomas Street Liverpool 1.
Had to go there to train for going on the Passenger Ships as a Waiter, went on th Rena Del Mar the Eagle and the Oronsay after finishing the training .
stopped in the Stella Maris or the flying Angel just a few minutes walk from the College Hardman Street I think ?.
The Director of Education was C.P.R.CLARKE can't read the signature of the Principal.
regards Peter.


----------



## mbarksalvo

Frank Ward said:


> When I was a pimply youth - around 1970/74 - I was a clerk in the Nautical Catering College, Liverpool, on the corner of Canning Place/Paradise Street. [Of course its pulled down now]
> We certificated ships cooks, stewards, etc
> Any members pass through this illustrious establishment?


Yes I passed through this establishment in 1965 and reached the rank of Petty Officer before retirement.
David Scott


----------



## Purser52

*Liverpool Nautical Catering College*

I was there in 1989 for my Head of Catering Dept Certificate. The Ship Captains Medical Course was folded into the 13 weeks there and I well recall a comment from a P&O Assistant Purser on seeing the (for then!) magical steri strip which had been introduced as a replacement for stitches in minor cuts and left no visible scar ("I'll take some 'ome and put it over the wife's mouth then"!)

I did my Ships Cook Certificates some years previously at the London School of Nautical Cookery. It has long since closed but was at 202 Lambeth Road which is now the home of the Marine Society.


----------



## black pig

Hi Frank, passed through this place 1980/81 doing Second Cooks before moving on to United Arab and then Cunard. Good memories - afternoon theory???? after liquid lunch in Eagle.


----------



## Vindi65

I was there in February 74. Completed the catering and medical stuff. Hall was the principal. Did my cooks traning at the London school of Nautical Cookery, March 73.


----------



## mike ob

I was there in 74 may- june, and joind the Q.E.2 as ast/steward.

mike


----------



## cavey

The original liverpool catering school was in Oldham St in Liverpool I attended there in 1950. It was known as Dickie Bonds. Do's anybody remember it?


----------



## humphreys1

*stewards course*

I would have been here about 1969/70 ish it was still affectionately known as dickie bonds .business men three course lunch good stuff and cheap. After training ass/steward I think half of us went to the Empress of Canada other half to the Empress of England Bon Voyage(Pint)


----------



## Ray Mac

Terry Willcox said:


> Hi Frank. I was at the Liverpool Collage twice, once for my Second Stewards ticket, and then for my Catering Officers Cert. If I had not passed the Catering Officers exam, I do not think that I would have done it again, ( STRESS ). We Had the cast of the T.V. program BREAD staying at the Mote House Hotel, they were good times. Take care Terry


That's a new one 2/Stwds ticket ?

Ray


----------



## alan ward

I went there in 68 for 2/Cooks,70 Ships Cook,72 Higher Grade and finally 73 Advanced.I remember Billy Byrne(Burn)and Mr.George.Billy once gave us a lecture about hygiene abroad and explained that we must always used those mesh covers over the galley ports because`That fly what`s sitting on it was sitting on a big Richard the third on the quay a moment ago`

I had a pub in Liverpool after I went ashore and needed some staff for a buffet we were doing for the opening night so contacted the college and they sent some guys up to serve it.Billy came as well and we had a good few drinks and he told me that Mr.George had died in his car as he gave him a lift home,very sad and old Cunard hand.


----------



## alan ward

alan ward said:


> I went there in 68 for 2/Cooks,70 Ships Cook,72 Higher Grade and finally 73 Advanced.I remember Billy Byrne(Burn)and Mr.George.Billy once gave us a lecture about hygiene abroad and explained that we must always used those mesh covers over the galley ports because`That fly what`s sitting on it was sitting on a big Richard the third on the quay a moment ago`
> 
> I had a pub in Liverpool after I went ashore and needed some staff for a buffet we were doing for the opening night so contacted the college and they sent some guys up to serve it.Billy came as well and we had a good few drinks and he told me that Mr.George had died in his car as he gave him a lift home,very sad and old Cunard hand.


brilliant editing! I meant very sad,AN old Cunard hand!


----------



## jimmybnz

*class of 70*

went through in 70-71 did 11 years with NZSC and P&O GCD before settling in NZ .Billy Byrne was the tutor spent a lot of time with him in the Eagle when i went back to do my higher grade . Happy Days 

The thread with the student Othman bin mohammed omar jogged a memory .He was not on my course but i was at school with a guy of that name St Thomas a Becket in spekeland rd liverpool.


----------



## steevo

got 2nd cooks 30th sept 1977, ships cook 15th june 1979, put thru by Whitco Marine, stayed at merchant navy hotel up past the big cathedral.one of the actors from doctor finlay tv series was a regular in the bar. great times especially in Kirklands wine bar, hardman street, used to walk that way to get back to hotel, always stopped off


----------



## 12548

Gerry Whitehead said:


> Hi Frank I was one of those guys who passed through the Nautical Catering
> College Liverpool.In 1972 I was sailing for Harrisons & Completed part 1 Chief Cooks Cert 24th March 1972 & then back to sea for 2 years before completing
> part 2 Chief Cooks Cert.a 13 week course for your Chief Cooks Cert.This then enabled you,together with your Medical Cert & Firefighting Cert.to qualify for your Head of Catering Deptartment Certificate.Both Cooks Certificates were singed by Mr D. Hall the College Principal.I sailed for Harrisons as Purser?Catering Officer until redundancies1989.Happy Days


Hello Gerry
Would you have any ideas on this request please!
Thanks
Joller6

Received from an old Chef!

Dear sir or madam I was wondering if you could assist me it was about 1978 or 1979 where I done my chefs training in Liverpool nautical catering college where I got my certificate but I lost them years ago but I need them for to get lwork to prove that I did go to college I worked for Irish ferries and my name is Anthony Fitzmaurice and I lived in coolock Dublin at the time I know the college is gone ages but I was wondering if anyone would know if I would be able to get them I would be so grateful if you might be able to give me some advice thanking you I remain yours sincerely Anthony Fitzmaurice

Or anyone else that may be able to assist
Thanks in advance


----------



## Alan Johnston

cavey said:


> The original liverpool catering school was in Oldham St in Liverpool I attended there in 1950. It was known as Dickie Bonds. Do's anybody remember it?


Hi my name is Alan Johnston, I did the 12 month course in 1963 at the catering college Oldham Street.
Sailed with Elders Fyffes on the Matina (111) 3 trips.
Harrison Line the Administrator 3 trips then 2 trips Empress of England.
Finished on McAndrews Valdiva and Villegas.
Left in 1966 when the strikes was called, worked for a while in the Adelfi Hotel Liverpool before joining the Army now at 69 wondering where I would have been had the strike not happened???


----------



## Alan Johnston

cavey said:


> The original liverpool catering school was in Oldham St in Liverpool I attended there in 1950. It was known as Dickie Bonds. Do's anybody remember it?


Hi my name is Alan Johnston, I did the 12 month course in 1963 at the catering college Oldham Street.
Sailed with Elders Fyffes on the Matina (111) 3 trips.
Harrison Line the Administrator 3 trips then 2 trips Empress of England.
Finished on McAndrews Valdiva and Villegas.
Left in 1966 when the strikes was called, worked for a while in the Adelfi Hotel Liverpool before joining the Army now at 69 wondering where I would have been had the strike not happened???


----------



## Tanuki

*Canning Place today*

Was in Liverpool a couple of weeks ago and wandering around Liverpool One. Stumbled across this street sign next to John Lewis - all that remains of Canning Place.


----------



## Johnny Walker

*The Nautical Catering College*

#33 I went back to Liverpool on a Nostalgia trip last summer having been at the college 3 times doing my 2nd. cooks, ch. cooks and catering officers tickets in the 70's.There was not a lot to see or remember of the maritime history of that area,that whole place from the St. Johns precinct down to where you took that photo appears to have become one vast shopping precinct with very little character. I visited the Maritime Museum and the Albert docks and walked along the PierHead. The City Fathers have done a wonderful job in maintaining the Heritage of that area.


----------

